# Puppy in NC animal control/PD



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Who did you email?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Here's the thread with the rescues for golden/mix
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=20371
I hope she finds someone soon, she's adorable. Thanks for trying to help her!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Emailing our rescue in Charlotte! Thanks!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I also found this boy....who looks very golden to me. Emailed about both.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

oops....sorry about the pic size~


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks very Golden to me too. Is he in the same shelter?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*?*

*are THERE two GOLDENS IN GASTONIA, NC.

I HEARD THIS PLACE IS AWFUL!!!*

*I THINK THIS IS THE LINK TO WHERE THIS GOLDEN RET. PUP IS
www.co.gaston.nc.us/GASTONPD/ - 15k *


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Yes, he's in the same shelter. the Charlotte rescue is looking into both. Unfortunately this shelter just had a litter come in with parvo so the whole place is infected. Our rescue takes only mostly purebred. The first pic you posted looks more lab, but they are checking both.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll help with transport if anyone "up north" is interested.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here;s link*

*HERE IS THIS PUPS LINK

http://egov2.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalWebPub/hknlinq.aspx?,,,,0
ARROW DOWN TO BOTTOM OF PAGE, #1581

Year 2009
Tag#	1581
Type DOG
Sex MALE

Breed RETRIEVER X
Color BROWN

Cage #	M1
Age 10-12 mont
Release Date	03/26/2009

ADOPTABLE	Admitted Date	03/20/2009

Area Pickup: 
DELVIEW DR, CHERRYVILLE



http://egov2.co.gaston.nc.us/AnimalWebPub/hknlinq.aspx?,,,,0







WHERE IS LINK TO OTHER RETRIEVER?*


----------

